# Millennium Travel & Promotions



## Kelsie (Sep 24, 2008)

I received a card today from a company Millennium Travel & Promotions, offering us 2 fee airline tickets anywhere in the US and $150 in gas rebates.  Has anyone heard of this company and what are they selling.  Thank you in advance.  kelsie


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are several items at Ripoffreport.com mentioning Millenium Travel, found by a Google search for "Millennium Travel & Promotions":
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/341/RipOff0341911.htm
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/218/RipOff0218534.htm
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/339/RipOff0339726.htm


----------

